# Power Ups you want in NSMB Wii?



## [Nook] (Oct 20, 2009)

Post ONE power up you want in NSMB Wii and describe what it does. You may not double post intentionally. You may post another power up after another person.

Mine-The Invisible Shroom: When Mario/Luigi/the Toads get it, they turn invisible. You can only see their outline. You can do sneak attacks on enemies.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 20, 2009)

The Tanuki Suit - Allows you to fly and turn into stone
The Cape - Allows you to fly
The Hammerbros Suit - Allows you to throw hammers


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 20, 2009)

There's an Ice Flower in NSMB Wii.

They only other thing I would want would be the Feather that grants you a yellow cape.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cape=Win
But I would like some sort of power that turns you super jumping (not propeller suit) and when you use it in certain places you go to secret levels... I know its a bad Idea...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder if the Giant Mushroom is returning...

But I would want the Raccoon suit.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 20, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Giant Mushroom is returning...
> 
> But I would want the Raccoon suit.


Every power up from NSMB for DS should be in NSMB Wii.


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The Tanuki Suit - Allows you to fly and turn into stone
> The Cape - Allows you to fly
> The Hammerbros Suit - Allows you to throw hammers


basically this and the froggeh suit. also a reverse fireflower that accidentally ignites the grabber/user in flames and they run fast frantically losing some health... that was obviously a power up you do not want!


----------



## Zex (Oct 20, 2009)

A rainbow mushroom where its the first block on every level and when you hit it it comes straight to you and it grants you powers where you cant die or fall in any holes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 20, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> A rainbow mushroom where its the first block on every level.



Something to that effect, but I think it would be cool if it was like a "Last Resort" mushroom. As in, if you were small and had no lives and you were starting a world before a save point, then you could use it and regain three lives and have the best suit. But you only got one per world.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The Tanuki Suit - Allows you to fly and turn into stone
> The Cape - Allows you to fly
> The Hammerbros Suit - Allows you to throw hammers


He said ONE n00b.

And, I don't care much for this game. Nintendo is getting way too lazy, it's starting to piss me off. "WHY DON'T WE JUST REMAKE EVERY GAME WE MADE LAST YEAR!"


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 20, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remake? lolwut.  It's an entirely new game, but it's based off Super Mario World and has some homages to SMB3 as well.  


I'd like to see the cape, that was awesome.  If you master the techniques you could ace SMW in such a fast time.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that I used to go to a level and float all the way to the exit...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 21, 2009)

Vacuum Shroom-Allows you to suck up enemies and spit them out.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 21, 2009)

Even though I have no idea about this game, nor do I care about it.
I would like to throw my power up ideas in.
and I'm posting more than one. Don't like it, big whoop, wanna fight about it?

The Boot- The boot from SMB3, it gives everyone a boot/puts everyone in one giant boot, that you can hop through the course, but of course it's timed so you can't use it all the way through. It lets you jump on enemies with spiked backs.

InstaPipe- Gives you a pipe you can go down into, giving you an alternate route instead of the given level.

P Balloon- The Balloon from SMW that makes you inflate and float. It would inflate all of the characters to reach higher places.


----------



## Jarv156 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the ONLY powerups that are in the game, excluding the series regulars are:
Mini mushroom
Ice Flower
Propeller suit
Penguin suit

My reaction to seeing the mini mushroom returning:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cobHydABhWs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cobHydABhWs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't believe I was the only one to mention the cape.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like the Bee Suit or Boo Suit.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I was the only one to mention the cape.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.
I did too, go look at the first page.

BTW, The game is coming out soon and I haven't seen an _brand new_ power ups.

Only the Ice Flower, Propeller Mushroom and the Penguin suit.
Hopefully we get something more.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 21, 2009)

I vote for the boot to come back, as well as the cape, P Balloon, Tanuki Suit, etc. Basically any SMB NES-SNES Power Up. 

AND WE CAN'T FORGET THE YOSHI'S WINGS!!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I vote for the boot to come back, as well as the cape, P Balloon, Tanuki Suit, etc. Basically any SMB NES-SNES Power Up.
> 
> AND WE CAN'T FORGET THE YOSHI'S WINGS!!!


Or the box that makes a cool random item and is glass.

OH AND WE NEED THOSE BIG SWITCHES!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I vote for the boot to come back, as well as the cape, P Balloon, Tanuki Suit, etc. Basically any SMB NES-SNES Power Up.
> 
> AND WE CAN'T FORGET THE YOSHI'S WINGS!!!


I vote again for the boot.
The yoshi wings were nice too. Not sure if Yoshi is in this game, but if he isn't, then he should be. and should have these wings.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't forget to make up your own.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay.

I want a bush that has berries to tell your color, and acts like Solid Snake's Box.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 22, 2009)

Double Fire Flower- You throw fireballs backwards and forwards.


----------



## acfreak (Oct 22, 2009)

a power up that makes u have that water squirting guy from super mario sunshine


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 22, 2009)

Lightning Flower- Allows you to summon lightning.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 22, 2009)

Wait, I just thought of soemthing that would be cool.

You get a wiimote, and it allows you to point to control your character, so you could be flying for a few seconds, therefore being able to reach hard to reach areas.


----------



## acfreak (Oct 22, 2009)

water flower allows you to summon water from the inside...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 22, 2009)

Clone Mushroom- You can turn into any enemy on the screen, except bosses.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 22, 2009)

acfreak said:
			
		

> water flower allows you to summon water from the inside...


Sorry for double post, but can't you just throw water balls?


----------



## acfreak (Oct 22, 2009)

no mario shoots out water like a water jet


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 22, 2009)

Like as FLUDD?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 22, 2009)

A shotgun= Whaddya think it does ******?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2009)

Random Mushroom- Gives you any possible power up.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 23, 2009)

ice mushroom or flower
hammer bros hammer (only retrievable when a hammer bro dies)
his flying hat from 64


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2009)

Metal Shroom-  Makes you metal


----------



## Soruigi (Oct 23, 2009)

a yoshi.... FOR A YOSHI!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2009)

Sonic Mushroom- WHEEEEE


----------



## NewBell98 (Oct 24, 2009)

Blue Shell Mario: Puts mario in a blue koopa shell allowing him to act like a koopa.
Spring Mario: Mskes Mario act like a slinky.
P-Wing: Allows Mario to fly through the whole level
Kuribo's Shoe aka Goomba's Shoe: Allows Mario to jump on spikes and piranha plants.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 24, 2009)

Lightning Flower - PWNAGE!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 24, 2009)

Flaming Blue Shell- Works like a normal blue shell, but faster and leaves fire where the shell touches.

Fire Flower+Lightning Flower+Ice Flower+Water Flower= Fusion Flower- Throw an Electric Ice cube with fire and water revolving around it.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Flaming Blue Shell- Works like a normal blue shell, but faster and leaves fire where the shell touches.
> 
> Fire Flower+Lightning Flower+*Ice Flower*+Water Flower= Fusion Flower- Throw an Electric Ice cube with fire and water revolving around it.


That's actually a confirmed item. (the ice flower)


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 24, 2009)

A chainsaw launcher.
I want the shoe.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I'm trying to combine every flower I can think of.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 24, 2009)

Goomba Shroom- Now how does it feel to be stomped on?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry for triple post, Hypno Shroom- Hypnotize all the enemies on the screen to become your helpers. Does not work on bosses.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 24, 2009)

I have one that makes you lose.
Poisonish Mushroom


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 24, 2009)

Bob-Omb Flower- You can throw Bob-Ombs.
Bullet Bill- You are a Bullet Bill until reach the end of a stage or you hit a wall.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 24, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I have one that makes you lose.
> Poisonish Mushroom


Already exists.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 25, 2009)

Ghost Hat from SMG.


----------



## VantagE (Oct 25, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Goomba Shroom- Now how does it feel to be stomped on?


I Loled at this. xD


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

Spike Shell - Blue Koopa shell remake + Fire Flower.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 25, 2009)

Spiny Bomb - You can throw spinies.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 25, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Spiny Bomb - You can throw spinies.


Or better yet, Lakitu suit.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Link Suit- What are these swords you speak of?


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 25, 2009)

the suit that turns you into stone. That one is awesome!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Pokemon Suit- Change into a random Pokemon.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 25, 2009)

a rocket launcher


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Samus Suit


----------



## noury (Oct 25, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Post ONE power up you want in NSMB Wii and describe what it does. You may not double post intentionally. You may post another power up after another person.
> 
> Mine-The Invisible Shroom: When Mario/Luigi/the Toads get it, they turn invisible. You can only see their outline. You can do sneak attacks on enemies.


wat is nsmb


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

noury said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Super Mario Bros Wii. Never heard of it?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

How about a "Shroom" that makes everything all wavy like those cloud things in Yoshi's Island?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Hammer- I promised the Goombas that I wouldn't stomp them anymore....


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Upside down POW Block- Turns the whole stage upside down. Too bad gravity affects Mario, so he'll stay on the bottom of your screen.


----------



## SilentHopes (Oct 25, 2009)

The hidden magic flute from Super Mario Bros. 3 I loved getting those!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Kamehameha Flower-KAMEHAMEHA


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 26, 2009)

5 Up Mushroom-  Simple, you gain 5 lives.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 26, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> 5 Up Mushroom-  Simple, you gain 5 lives.


there is no need to double post twice just post it all in one post


----------

